# Brett Hartley's Story



## getfitwithbrett (Jun 29, 2011)

Greetings!My name is Brett Hartley, I am 40 years old, and I have had IBS since I was in college. I first started getting the cramping and diarrhea effects during high stress times. Which could be quite often in college. Before tests, before competitions, before a big date. I would have to quickly excuse myself and purge everything and try to manage the cramps. I thought it was just nerves at first and it took me a long time to seek help. When you are a guy in your 20's you want to be invisible. And during the early 90's the internet was not there for great websites like this one.Fortunately, I have had good doctors. I finally sought treatment and was put on medication to help the flare ups. And this would help. But I could never get consistent relief. Part of the problem was that I ate like a 12 year old most of my 20's and 30's. I am a meat and potatoes guy. I never liked veggies and fruit. I used to drink soda and I liked chocolate and sweets. Yeah, I know, no surprise that I would have flare ups frequently.The last couple of years have been hard. The company that I work for was hit hard by the economy. I watched good people, friends get laid off. I was stressing out over it. My attitude is to fix things that are wrong. To strive to improve. I thought watching the news on TV and trying to figure out how to fix the economy was my job of sorts. It was a vicious cycle of negativity. And it would mean frequent IBS flare ups and symptoms.In February of 2010 my life changed. I had a good friend of mine call me and we challenged each other. We were both in businesses that were not doing well. We were both stressed out and it was impacting our health and our lives. We finally got to the point where we were sick and tired of being sick and tired. So we decided that before we can change anything in life we have to look at ourselves. So we both made a commitment to our health and fitness. So that is where it started for me.... I started the Beachbody P90x workout DVD program and the Shakeology supplement. It was hard. But after a couple of weeks I started to see changes. I had a challenge in front of me. Something that not very many people have the guts to try. Each workout, each day, each week and then each month I noticed my energy level increasing. My stress level decreased. My health improved and I lost weight. I felt strong not only in body but in mind. I was more efficient at my job. I enjoyed life more than ever before. It was a new me! And my digestion and IBS symptoms improved dramatically!My friend and I stuck by each other throughout the whole workout even though he is Seattle and I am in Kansas. We would talk or email every couple of days about our progress. We picked each other up when one of us was down. We challenged each other. And we talked a little trash. After that first round of P90x my friend called me and told me that there was a way to pay it forward. We could help other people just like us by being Independent Team Beachbody Coaches. We could be independent sales reps for the company that made the program P90x and many others. But it was more than just selling. We would also be coaches for the people that we sold the product to. We would be there to make sure they go started right and there for support through the whole program. To make sure they succeed.Well, it has been a year now, and my life is amazing. The company that I work for is slowly recovering from the economic downturn. My new attitude has helped me weather that storm as I am a more positive person. My new role as an Independent Beachbody Coach is very fulfilling. I have had the chance to meet and network with amazing people. My family has been very supportive of me. I have amazed my doctors with my progress and my improvement in all my chem. Numbers and my improvement with my IBS. My wife was my first "client" and has changed her life in so many wonderful ways. Achieving her weight loss goals. She is a work out animal now. And she is now helping others as an Independent Beachbody Coach as well. Together we have started a local fitness group that meets once a month called Andover fit Club. It is a place to come and see fitness opportunities. Try out a workout program and supplements and meet fit minded people. It is allowing us to make a difference in people's lives. And hopefully leave a lasting impact on this planet after I am gone.So there is my story of IBS, living with IBS and what I have done to help my IBS symptoms. I am lucky, I cannot remember the last flare up of IBS symptoms. Many people try so many things and nothing works. But for me the Shakeology supplement and getting fit was the key. And now I hope I can spread the word about what worked for me and help other IBS suffers. I hope this helped someone out there  Drop me a line sometime if you need any info on what worked for me or just network. It is great to know I am not alone out therevisit my blogwww.getfitwithbrett.blogspot.comvisit me on facebookwww.facebook.com/getfitwithbrettAll my bestBrett [email protected]


----------

